# Reloading Components In the Houston Area



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Guys

I have been thinking about starting up a wholesale reloading component business for a while. My friends and I literally go through a ton of lead shot each year. I have gotten dealer pricing on shot, wads, primers, and powder.

I plan to initially carry:

Lead shot in: #9, 8. and 7.5
Powder: Shotgun, rifle, and pistol
Primers: Shotgun, rifle, and pistol
Wads: Win, Rem, Downrange, Duster, and Claybuster

If this looks to be a good thing, then I will carry loose bullets, and presses.

I plan to deliver to the various gun clubs like PSC, Hot Wells, and GHGC. I have commitments from quite a few shooters who reload, and wanted to see if any 2-coolers would be interested in getting their components locally without the usual retail pricing. Thanks!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Sign me up. Where would you be located.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice! I just hope you will ship to CA. I would rather give you my business. 


Just make sure you keep some Varget in stock!:cheers:


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

would be great to have a local place (or guy) that had a good selection at a good price. Let me know if you decide to do it.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you for the positive responses. Jammer, I'm in Pearland, but would deliver to certain places that would be somewhat central to Houston. I'm also planning to deliver to Victoria as I shoot skeet/trap down there as well. 

Bantam1, I will be happy to ship to CA. Too many dealers are missing an opportunity in CA. 

Varget is my favorite rifle powder. I do need an idea as to what you guys use in the way of powder and primers.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I use Federal Match in both small and large rifle, CCI Bench Rest large rifle (BR4?) and Winchester LR. I haven't figured out my pistol primers yet. 

I use Varget and Reloader 15 for my rifle stuff (.223 and .308). I recently stocked up but I plan to shoot a lot this winter. 

VV powders are pretty popular out here but they are hard to find in bulk. Most places out here are either always out or only have one pound cans. Might be worth looking into...


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

*PSC member interesed!*

I'm interested too, member at PSC and live in Friendswood. Reload pistol & rifle, interested in RL15, Varget, BLC2, H335, 4350, 4895.

GM


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I got my trailer today and set up with Alliant Powder. Hogdon is next.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

So, what is the price for 8 lbs of RE-15 delivered to DT Houston? 

I'm also looking for 2520 and 2460 in 8 lb quantities.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Initial order of Alliant and some Hogdgon will be here tomorrow. Lead shot and wads will be here Wed. I'm placing another order for some more Hodgdon and IMR tomorrow.

I have also put in a call to become a sponsor here.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I and many of my friends in Clear Lake reload our own ammo. Mostly Varget, BLC-2, and H4198. You can never have too many primers, either. Let me know how to order from you. Also, my dad is an FFL in Victoria and might be interested in doing business with you for his shop. Please PM me or email me at [email protected] when you get time.


----------



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

Where are you located? How much for 8 lb of Alliant Red Dot. Lead shot? Winchester 209 primers?


----------



## jct1 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Reloading comp*

Do you have Blue Dot powder and CCI 300 primers?


----------

